# Wattles



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

5 weeks old tomorrow, just noticed they're getting their wattles!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very Cute..


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What kind of camera did you use? That's a great pic!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Austin said:


> What kind of camera did you use? That's a great pic!


Snapshot from iphone4. =)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great expression on that chickens face


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Halarious!!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

DottieB said:


> Snapshot from iphone4. =)


Wow, that's impressive from an iphone.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

DottieB said:


> 5 weeks old tomorrow, just noticed they're getting their wattles!


haha! what fun!


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

How cute!!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! This is my first time with chickens and I am enjoying watching all the little changes that take place every day. My son named this one Little Red Riding Hood. "Red" for short. I have a feeling she made end up at the top of the pecking order.


----------

